
Fukushima radiation hits San Francisco (Dec 2013) - fortepianissimo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcQLxT49ZP0
======
skelsey
A better title would be "This thing I don't understand that measures stuff I
also don't understand beeps at me when I am at the beach."

~~~
fortepianissimo
Are you hinting this is not really a concern? Could you elaborate?

